# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  φαρμακα για διασπαση

## Deleted-member121016

Καλησπερα,

Έχει παρει κανεις φαρμακα για διασπαση? Αν ναι τι εμπειρια ειχατε? Εχω πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα που δεν μπορω καν να λειτουργησω στη καθημερινοτητα μου και ο γιατρος μου προτεινε φαρμακα. Αλλα δεν τοχα ψαξει ποτε ως τωρα. Τι φάρμακα έχουμε στην ελλάδα?

----------


## elis

εχουμε καμια 20αρια αντικαταθλιπτικα καμια δεκαρια αντιψυχωτικα και καμια δεκαρια αγχολυτικα
κανεισ ενα συνδυασμο και ζεισ ετσι νομιζω εγω

----------


## Deleted-member121016

δεν ψηνομαι να παρω τοσα

----------


## turtle

> Καλησπερα,
> 
> Έχει παρει κανεις φαρμακα για διασπαση? Αν ναι τι εμπειρια ειχατε? Εχω πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα που δεν μπορω καν να λειτουργησω στη καθημερινοτητα μου και ο γιατρος μου προτεινε φαρμακα. Αλλα δεν τοχα ψαξει ποτε ως τωρα. Τι φάρμακα έχουμε στην ελλάδα?


Ψάξε εξιδικευμένο ψυχίατρο για την Δ.Ε.Π. μπες στο site Α.D.H.D. Hellas και ενημερώσου και αυτός θα σου γράψει τη σωστή δοσολογία αναλόγως πως θα κρίνει την κατάσταση γιατί δεν είναι και τόσο αθώα τα φάρμακα για την διάσπαση και ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν πρέπει να τα παίρνει μόνος του ... εδώ μη ρωτάς για εμπειρίες καθένας είναι εντελώς μοναδική περίπτωση και χρήζει ειδικής αντιμετώπισης ...

----------


## elis

λαικ ετρτλ

----------

